# SouthEastern PA Gathering in March.



## herper99

Hey fellow froggers, My schedule is winding down in the next couple weeks and I was thinking of hosting a gathering at my place in March. I was thinking early to mid March. I would like to get a feel for how many people can make it and dates that would work. Let's start with either March 7th or 14th and go from there. My wife has already agreed to make some food for the gathering. I figure we could do a little plant cutting/froglet swap if anybody has stuff to bring. It should be fun. Let's get it going!


----------



## melas

I'm good for either date! Woohoo!


----------



## Philsuma

I can attest that Chris has a nice collection and particularly nice planted vivs with interesting water features. I never pass up an opportunity to see his frog room.

Chris.....did you join MADS? If not please join the regional group and post this offer there. MADS has some great guys from NY and VA in addition to the MD area.

Having fun in the sun down south but unless I get invited to Central America in the next couple months, I plan on being around and will attend.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Jason has to bring his beer.


----------



## GBIII

Hey Chris,

I should be able to make it either weekend. Let me know if you need me to bring anything.

George


----------



## toxicterribilis

I would definitly like to come out and meet everyone.. 
Either day will work for me.


----------



## herper99

Corpus Callosum said:


> Jason has to bring his beer.


I have plenty of that too!


----------



## kawickstrom

Corpus Callosum said:


> Jason has to bring his beer.
> 
> 
> herper99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of that too!
Click to expand...

Then count me in haha.. As of now either weekend will work for me too. It would be cool to meet a bunch of you.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Well, I just wanted to try the stuff Jason brewed (hey I hope you didn't forget about that!).

Got some tarapoto imitator for sale too.


----------



## herper99

Corpus Callosum said:


> Well, I just wanted to try the stuff Jason brewed (hey I hope you didn't forget about that!).
> 
> Got some tarapoto imitator for sale too.


How many? They have been on my want list for a while.


----------



## MukelG

Are newbies allowed? Haha

Currently, I have Azureus, but by March [maybe even earlier] I'll have my new viv up and running. Will any of you have vents or lamsi's around this time? Id prefer pickup from a local than shipping from far away.


----------



## flyangler18

Corpus Callosum said:


> Jason has to bring his beer.


You got it, mate!

I have a rugby match on the 14th, so the 7th would actually be better.



> (hey I hope you didn't forget about that!).


No, haven't forgotten; just been crazy busy. I'll send some out on Saturday for you. Smoked porter, mild and mead.


----------



## herper99

MukelG said:


> Are newbies allowed? Haha
> 
> Currently, I have Azureus, but by March [maybe even earlier] I'll have my new viv up and running. Will any of you have vents or lamsi's around this time? Id prefer pickup from a local than shipping from far away.


Of course you are welcome.

Jason,

I wouldn't mind sampling that as well. Let's tentatively go with the 7th then. Hopefully this will work for everybody. What is a good time to meet? Is noon good?


----------



## melas

I'd say whenever suits you is good for me! It's your home after all! I'd definitely be interested in a plant swap! I'll swap your plants for my cash!


----------



## mydumname

How far are you from the Ben Franklin or Walt Whitman Bridge? I could probably attend if not too far.


----------



## flyangler18

herper99 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I wouldn't mind sampling that as well. Let's tentatively go with the 7th then. Hopefully this will work for everybody. What is a good time to meet? Is noon good?


Not a problem. 

I think noon is a perfect time; perhaps some of the other PA folks would be interested in a carpool? I'd definitely post something in the MADS thread; some of those NY/NJ/MD/VA folks log some serious miles in the name of frogging!

Jason


----------



## herper99

I'm about 1 hour (no traffic) NW of Philly, but with traffic it's usually more like 1.5 hours.



mydumname said:


> How far are you from the Ben Franklin or Walt Whitman Bridge? I could probably attend if not too far.


----------



## melas

flyangler18 said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> I think noon is a perfect time; perhaps some of the other PA folks would be interested in a carpool? I'd definitely post something in the MADS thread; some of those NY/NJ/MD/VA folks log some serious miles in the name of frogging!
> 
> Jason


Also, if everyone signs up for the MADS mailing group we could communicate that way as well. Maybe you'd want to post your address etc via this email group so that it's not made publicly available . . . here is the info on the email list . . . 



Corpus Callosum said:


> The MADS mailing list is now live.
> 
> To subscribe to the mailing list, send an email to [email protected] (write anything in the subject).
> 
> After a minute or two, you will get another email that asks you to confirm that you wanted to sign up, and asks you to click a link in order to confirm. Once you click the link, you're done and are good to go.
> 
> After you are subscribed, if you want to send an email to everyone on the mailing list, just send an email to [email protected]
> 
> If anyone has a problem signing up just PM me for my cell # and I'll walk you through on the phone.


----------



## melas

Also, if anyone wants to carpool I'll be getting on the turnpike at Carlisle, PA - I'd be glad to meet up with anyone there or along the way if they'd like!


----------



## boogsawaste

I'll be in Las Vegas at that time. Although for some odd reason I would rather be at this meeting.


----------



## NathanB

Just over a little over 2 hour drive for me, I might be able to make it. Should have a few clippings by then too.


----------



## flyangler18

bussardnr said:


> Just over a little over 2 hour drive for me, I might be able to make it. Should have a few clippings by then too.


kawickstrom is in Westminster and I'm in Hanover; we should ride together.


----------



## mydumname

herper99 said:


> I'm about 1 hour (no traffic) NW of Philly, but with traffic it's usually more like 1.5 hours.


Ouch!!!



BTW: I hate this 10 character limit rule.


----------



## NathanB

flyangler18 said:


> kawickstrom is in Westminster and I'm in Hanover; we should ride together.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## kawickstrom

flyangler18 said:


> kawickstrom is in Westminster and I'm in Hanover; we should ride together.


Hahaha I was just thinking of that as I was reading this thread. Yeah we can do that..


----------



## Ed

That would make it about 2-2.5 hours for me. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma

Ed said:


> That would make it about 2-2.5 hours for me.
> 
> Ed


Anything under 14 hours.....piece of cake


----------



## Bob S

where abouts is this meeting?


----------



## toxicterribilis

mydumname said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I hate this 10 character limit rule.


Greg you should take the trip out.. I'll just meet you that day if you can.


----------



## herper99

Bob S said:


> where abouts is this meeting?


Shillington, PA. It's looking like there will be a nice turn-out. Sweet!


----------



## flyangler18

kawickstrom said:


> Hahaha I was just thinking of that as I was reading this thread. Yeah we can do that..


Keith, you could drive up to my place and we could meet Nate somewhere on the way; FYI- That Fish Place in Lancaster is conveniently along the route.


----------



## kawickstrom

Yeah that works for me. I have been wanting to go up to That Fish Place for quite some time... Its shaping up to be a good day


----------



## NathanB

Have any of you guys ever been to meadowbrook farm? I'm thinking of checking it out sometime this year. They have some interesting jungle cacti i could use.


----------



## EricT

Philsuma said:


> Anything under 14 hours.....piece of cake



If you all don't mind some Virginians ....


Just under 6 hours for me .... March may be a possibilty ... How many folks will be showing up?


----------



## Jerseyzuks

Hey south Jersey guys... (Ed, Greg, anybody else who is interested)

If you guys are interested, maybe we could all meet up somewhere, and take the ride together?

-Dan


----------



## herper99

EricT said:


> If you all don't mind some Virginians ....
> 
> 
> Just under 6 hours for me .... March may be a possibilty ... How many folks will be showing up?


Absolutely!


----------



## brog32

I am def. in I have been waiting for a meeting close to home.


----------



## mydumname

Jerseyzuks said:


> Hey south Jersey guys... (Ed, Greg, anybody else who is interested)
> 
> If you guys are interested, maybe we could all meet up somewhere, and take the ride together?
> 
> -Dan




Would possibly consider that. I live near Cherry Hill, so am pretty close to any of the bridges or most places around here.


----------



## Jerseyzuks

mydumname said:


> Would possibly consider that. I live near Cherry Hill, so am pretty close to any of the bridges or most places around here.


I'm pretty familiar with Gibbsboro. I lived in the apartments in Mainstreet in Voorhees last year while my house was being rebuilt. 

Years ago I worked at the Paintworks center in Gibbsboro, and I have also worked in an office out on White Horse rd.

-Dan


----------



## Philsuma

Wow Chris,

You certainly called down a good showing!...tryng to imagine all the seating and parking but I think you can handle it.

Hopefully everyone can bring cuttings and possibly tads ect to trade...that's always the fun part of these meetings.

I'll try to bring a section of my Herp library....as many books and mags that will fit in one or two of those huge totes.

Does that Pizza place we always go to, deliver?

Phil

BTW...there certainly _*are *_dart frogs down south here, as I'm sure most of you alead know


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> Wow Chris,
> 
> You certainly called down a good showing!...tryng to imagine all the seating and parking but I think you can handle it.
> 
> Hopefully everyone can bring cuttings and possibly tads ect to trade...that's always the fun part of these meetings.
> 
> I'll try to bring a section of my Herp library....as many books and mags that will fit in one or two of those huge totes.
> 
> Does that Pizza place we always go to, deliver?
> 
> Phil
> 
> BTW...there certainly _*are *_dart frogs down south here, as I'm sure most of you alead know


LOL....yeah, I was just thinking that I have about a month to buy a bigger house. I' think we'll be okay. We'll make do. If worse comes to worse, we'll just have to filter down stairs to the bar. Wouldn't that be a shame????

I'm also hoping everybody can bring stuff to swap. 

That pizza shop is probably the best bet if we have a lot of people, but there are plenty of options. My wife will also be making a bunch of "picky" stuff too. 

I signed up for the MADS mailing list, so when we get closer, I'll send out the specifics. As of now though, it looks like March 7th at noon. 

Phil, when do you return from Sunny FL?


----------



## Philsuma

Chris,

I'm actually coming back in the next few days. I hear I missed all the snow....and I'm all broken up over it 

BUT

I may be headed down and back before the meeting at your house. I have recieved what amounts to as a deluge of emails requesting animals and plants. I'll let you know more when I get back to PA.


----------



## mydumname

Jerseyzuks said:


> I'm pretty familiar with Gibbsboro. I lived in the apartments in Mainstreet in Voorhees last year while my house was being rebuilt.
> 
> Years ago I worked at the Paintworks center in Gibbsboro, and I have also worked in an office out on White Horse rd.
> 
> -Dan




Yeah all near me....well I guess anything in Gibbsboro is near me since its so small.


----------



## NathanB

Does anyone want any cissus discolor?


----------



## GBIII

bussardnr said:


> Does anyone want any cissus discolor?


I'd be interested. I don't have much to trade as most everything I have is very common but what are you asking for it?


----------



## herper99

bussardnr said:


> Does anyone want any cissus discolor?


Is that the Rex Begonia vine? I'd love some.


----------



## toxicterribilis

I would be interested in some rex begonia.. Great Plant.


----------



## NathanB

I'll get some rooted then. If you dont have anything to trade just bring enough money to pay for the pot and dirt. 
I'm going to get a list of plants together i need to get rid of.


----------



## kawickstrom

bussardnr said:


> If you dont have anything to trade just bring enough money to pay for the pot and dirt.


Sounds good to me


----------



## NathanB

new pictures by bussardnr - Photobucket
some pictures suck. If anyone is interested i'll get names/better pictures.
I also have a 4ft swiss cheese plant, a few birdnest ferns, and a few alocasia polly corms


----------



## herper99

Sweet! You might as well load up a tote. I'm sure you will be able to unload a bunch here.


----------



## kawickstrom

Anybody have any Baby Tears? I can trade cash..


----------



## toxicterribilis

definitly interested in one or two rex begonias.. Thanks


----------



## herper99

I will take a few off your hands too. 

What do all of you think about putting together a "group-created" viv during the meeting that could be auctioned off on the board with proceeds benefiting TWI/ASN? I was thinking if everybody contributes a little something, it wouldn't be a big deal for anybody, and it might be fun to see what we could put together for a good cause.


----------



## Philsuma

herper99 said:


> I will take a few off your hands too.
> 
> What do all of you think about putting together a "group-created" viv during the meeting that could be auctioned off on the board with proceeds benefiting TWI/ASN? I was thinking if everybody contributes a little something, it wouldn't be a big deal for anybody, and it might be fun to see what we could put together for a good cause.


GREAT Idea Chris...

If it hasn't been done before, it would be a great PR move for TWI....and lets tie in DB somehow also.


----------



## toxicterribilis

Sounds good , count me in.. I have plants , driftwood , tanks , substrate etc..


----------



## MukelG

That's genius. 

Not sure what I'd be able to help with at the moment, but if I find anything I can splurge on while I construct the viv I'm working on now, I'll be sure to get a few things.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Looks like I should have the following available.. (if anyone is interested please PM me)

- imitator 'tarapoto' (linbo)
- variabilis (INIBICO)
- pumilio 'colon' (one froglet 7 months old)

Just set up a new plant rack in the basement so not sure if I'll have much plants to bring this time around.


----------



## NathanB

Who is going to be driving? and how much room will you have for me to bring stuff?


----------



## pa.walt

i wouldn't mind coming. but don't really have anything to bring. maybe i can get some crickets to sell (pinheads,7-8 days) $10.00 for 500 and $19.50 for 1000. will have to see where shillington is on the map from me.
walt


----------



## melas

I don't think the intent was that you'd have to bring something to get in. Don't let that deter you! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Philsuma

No...like Matt said....do NOT feel like you need to bring anything.

But

I'm pretty sure most people will go home with a little something extra, if I guess correctly...


----------



## MD_Frogger

I have Red Amazonicus tads and froglets. I would really like to trade the froglets for some banded leucs if anyone is interested!


----------



## MD_Frogger

Banded leucs are covered. Anyone interested in ami's for galacts preferrably orange?


----------



## kawickstrom

I would be interested in some orange galacts. Possibly two.. Prices?


----------



## MukelG

I can probably bring baby tears if anyone needs any, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## DizzyD

I would like to attend, I even have some Alanis froglets that are well started, @4months or better to trade or sell. Looking for Intermedius and/or some iquitos vents and some plant cuttings, and a 20 gal high tank. So, if a fellow frogger happens to have access to any of these and or is interested in some alanis froglets (6 are up for sale) let me know. I've been watching their behavior and I may have an educated guess on the sex of a few. But there's emphasis on the guess part.


----------



## citypill

Hey,

I would love to attend guys! I am from Philly and tried to pull this off last year. A couple of us met Ed at the Philly Zoo. This would be my reintroduction into the hobby since I had to put most interaction with people on hold. This was due to a wedding which was in Costa Rica:]. Now that we got back I would love to connect once again with all the great people in this hobby.

What is the exact date for the get together. Do you need any supplies?

I also have some tadpoles and whatnot!


----------



## melas

From the guy that owns the house:



herper99 said:


> Of course you are welcome. Let's tentatively go with the 7th then. Hopefully this will work for everybody. What is a good time to meet? Is noon good?




March 7th - 12pm.


----------



## Julio

Hey Guys,
i will have some:
Olemaries that are 2-4months old $30
GL lamasi 4-6months old $25


----------



## Philsuma

Julio,

Bring em....whatever you got. A lot of people are asking me to bring stuff and depending upon if I go back down to Ft Laudedale......I will have some frogs as well.

Actually either way....i'm bringing frogs, just depends if they are all Tincs or Tincs and Pums.

Phil


----------



## Julio

sounds good, thanks


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> Julio,
> 
> Bring em....whatever you got. A lot of people are asking me to bring stuff and depending upon if I go back down to Ft Laudedale......I will have some frogs as well.
> 
> Actually either way....i'm bringing frogs, just depends if they are all Tincs or Tincs and Pums.
> 
> Phil



Definitely bring them. I am good for a couple vents, especially at $25 each. I will have a bunch of plant cuttings anf a few various froglets too.


----------



## Julio

Fraser,
got yoru PM will sex some out for you. i tried sending you a pm back but it was telling me is not allowed.


----------



## ggazonas

I would be willing to come, I don't have anything to bring in terms of amphibians ( I do have a few juvie crested geckos though) but I may beable to get a friend of mine to go and he has about 10-13 azurieventris that are ready to go.


----------



## Julio

hey George,
i think this meeting is the same day as Aaron's


----------



## Philsuma

Julio,

Mike K already brought this up.

I think Aaron was going to have his meeting on Sunday because of the MADS get together at Chris's house (Reading).

But we should double check this......


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It's no biggie.. both meetings are pretty far from one another so both will get good attendance (and Aaron will likely host another meeting later in the spring).


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> hey George,
> i think this meeting is the same day as Aaron's


Even if they are , I will not be going to Aarons, its to far for me to go for the day, plus I am not getting any frogs from Mark at the moment . I would like to attend a meeting and this one might be the closest for a while.


----------



## NathanB

Anyone anything from andys orchids? I'm doing an oder tomorrow.


----------



## NathanB

anyone have any Phyllobates vittatus?


----------



## herper99

I am still female heavy with my imitators. Does anybody have a definite male they are willing to sell or trade? 

I am also hoping to obtain some tarapoto's from Mike.

I will have various froglets and plant cuttings available too.

P.S. While my place is not huge, I have accommodated large groups of people before. I have a relatively small..ish (standard bedroom size) frog room, but I have a full finished basement with a bar and pool table if you wish to partake..... The wife will be making some "picky" food, but we will probably order pizza (or what ever you want from the pizza/sandwhich shop) after everybody arrives.

I will set up a table for swapping/selling stuff. 

And, for those of you who have been to my place before, you are in for a surprise.....I spent the last 3 days rearranging and organizing the frog room. I purchased some large racks to better display all the tanks. 

I'm stoked guys! March 7th at Noon. If you haven't yet signed up for the MADS mailing list, do it. I will be sending my address and specifics out on that.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

A friend of mine in brooklyn has some vittatus I can get for you, how many?


----------



## flyangler18

Corpus Callosum said:


> A friend of mine in brooklyn has some vittatus I can get for you, how many?


I'd love some vittatus myself! I'd be looking for 4-5 to start a group.


----------



## ggazonas

Vittatus are cool frogs, with alot of leaflitter and well planted tank they come out quite often. They also have a really cool call. I have a group of 4 in a 20 gal high and they are doing real well. Prior to that they were in a ten and doing fine but I wanted to give them more space

I am in need of a few things for those of you who are going to the meeting.

If anyone has bicolors (sean stewarts line), a male FG vent, a male nominal imi, a proven female intermedius, a proven female azurieventris, truncatus, iquitos vents, citonella tincs, quints. I'd be interested in any of those. Trying to pair up a few frogs


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Just called him, he has about 20 vittatus available ~3-4 months old and selling at $25 each. I can take pictures when I see him next.


----------



## NathanB

Corpus Callosum said:


> A friend of mine in brooklyn has some vittatus I can get for you, how many?


Thanks Michael,
What ever $150 gets me


----------



## Philsuma

bussardnr said:


> Thanks Michael,
> What ever $150 gets me


Whoa whoa.....make sure you save some money for some....

Pumilio that may just catch your eye.


----------



## flyangler18

Phil, what kinds of pums are you bringing in? I've flirted with the idea of keeping egg feeders for so long, it's about time I did it!


----------



## Philsuma

Jason,

PM sent.

Not sure how many and what kind so I really don't want to amp it up too much....but Ill try to bring some quality animals from our friends down in the SoFl area.


----------



## thong_monster

Hey guys, I am the friend that Mike was talking about. For anyone interested in the vittatus, just hit me with a PM. Along with the vittatus, I also have some "golddust" bastis and an extra female Iquitos vent if anyone is interested.


----------



## Philsuma

thong_monster said:


> Hey guys, I am the friend that Mike was talking about. For anyone interested in the vittatus, just hit me with a PM. Along with the vittatus, I also have some "golddust" bastis and an extra female Iquitos vent if anyone is interested.


Ok...but first we have to hear about your SN.....spill it


----------



## thong_monster

Philsuma said:


> Ok...but first we have to hear about your SN.....spill it


Its been an username for many of the online games I played over the years and it has just stuck with me. 

Haha, theres really not much I can say about it, lets just leave it as an innocent fixation.


----------



## MD_Frogger

Philsuma said:


> Whoa whoa.....make sure you save some money for some....
> 
> Pumilio that may just catch your eye.


Pums??? What kind???


----------



## mydumname

I have one lonely vittatus available. It is like an inch long or so...$20.

And I have a group of 5 adult truncatus also I may be willing to part with if you are interesed in a group. 

Just have to make sure the carpool thing is happening, cause I dont feel like making the trip myself.


----------



## NathanB

Tell me more about the truncatus


----------



## mydumname

Its a group of 5 adults, I have heard calling, but have not seen eggs, but haven't looked. So don't know the exact ratio. Believe to have both sexes though. Would not be interested in splitting the group, but not sure what their going price is either, ha.


----------



## ggazonas

I am interested in truncatus as well

Also I tried to subscibe to the mailing list but I never received a response


----------



## mydumname

See above in case you missed it, cause we must have posted at the same time.

Feel free to PM with specific questions.


----------



## ErickG

Greg, 

Did u say $20 for the Saleen?! Shoot, I'll take it. hahahaha... j/k.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

ggazonas said:


> Also I tried to subscibe to the mailing list but I never received a response


Probably went in your bulk folder, try again and check for the confirmation email.


----------



## mydumname

Haha....no no, not for the saleen. You coming to the meeting?



And on the vittatus subject....deciding if I should just add to the one or get rid of the one. Does anyone have any older vittatus available?


----------



## ErickG

Yeah, man. If the weather is good and I can manage to get down there with the Z.  

If I do, I may have some loose ends Im willing to trade based on interest:

- 2 year old proven fine spotted Azureus
- 8 month old Patricia (unsexed) 
- 8 month old GO (unsexed, SNDF stock)
- 1+ year old female Cobalt
- 1+ year old El Dorado (initial SNDF offering, March '08) - unsure of sex, because it was in the same tank with a calling male, but no eggs/offspring for 5 months. I since moved the other male, and no peep. 

Looking for imis (nom,intermedius, etc.)


----------



## NathanB

Philsuma said:


> Whoa whoa.....make sure you save some money for some....
> 
> Pumilio that may just catch your eye.


I'm not going to get any pums but lmk if you find some Bufo typhonius down there


----------



## ggazonas

Corpus Callosum said:


> Probably went in your bulk folder, try again and check for the confirmation email.


Yeah it was in my spam folder


----------



## yours

This is sounding like a REALLY fun event  I wonder how far it is from me....

I'd be able to bring nothing but my genuine...ENTHUSIASM!!! hehe 


Alex


----------



## Philsuma

yours said:


> This is sounding like a REALLY fun event  I wonder how far it is from me....
> Alex


 
Cost To Drive

Lotsa people are carpooling Alex......including some Joisey peeps.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

There is a plant posting for plants available to deliver at the meeting for anyone interested:

WTS New Bromeliads, Alocasias, Ferns, Begonias, Syngonium, Orchids & more plants ! - Dendroboard


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Philsuma said:


> Lotsa people are carpooling Alex......including some Joisey peeps.


Hay Bon Jovi's from Joisey.

edit: just realized this is a personal joke nobody will understand. lol


----------



## yours

Corpus Callosum said:


> Hay Bon Jovi's from Joisey.
> 
> edit: just realized this is a personal joke nobody will understand. lol



Hey, I'm still a fan! *grin*


Okay...who from South Jersey is going to this here.....Shindig???


----------



## melas

Corpus Callosum said:


> There is a plant posting for plants available to deliver at the meeting for anyone interested:
> 
> WTS New Bromeliads, Alocasias, Ferns, Begonias, Syngonium, Orchids & more plants ! - Dendroboard


WOW! Is he coming? Being the color slut that I am - there are MANY things of interest to me on that list!


----------



## ggazonas

melas said:


> WOW! Is he coming? Being the color slut that I am - there are MANY things of interest to me on that list!


Looks like I may pick up some plants


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> Cost To Drive


Great link Phil!

Yeah Carpooling . . . Anyone who would be traveling NORTH on I-81 who wants to carpool is welcome to come with me! I have a Nissan X-terra so I could fit 5 people and still have a decent sized cargo area in the back to transport frogs, plants, feeders, etc. If you live South of the Newville Exit on I-81 we can meet at the Newville Park and Ride. 

Anyone NORTH of CARLISLE can meet me somewhere in Carlisle near the Turnpike (we can decide that later). I'd also be willing to pick someone up along the turnpike betweeen the Carlisle and Lebanon/Lancaster Exits on the Turnpike. 

You can respond here or just PM if you'd like to ride.


----------



## mydumname

Was possibly looking to carpool....from Jersey.


----------



## flyangler18

There's loose plans for Keith, Nate and myself to carpool.

Nothing finalized yet.


----------



## Philsuma

mydumname said:


> Was possibly looking to carpool....from Jersey.


Get with Alex (yours)......he's in South Jersey.


----------



## ggazonas

I am in North Jersey if anyone needs a ride. I already am planning on driving.


----------



## herper99

Corpus Callosum said:


> There is a plant posting for plants available to deliver at the meeting for anyone interested:
> 
> WTS New Bromeliads, Alocasias, Ferns, Begonias, Syngonium, Orchids & more plants ! - Dendroboard



I would like to get a few broms! Mike, should we let you know what we want, or is he coming?


----------



## DF20

can i get a ride! i live in lancaster


----------



## melas

if you can get to the purple route on this map I'm willing to stop and pick you up - i will have 4 additional seats other than my own. 

from:I-81 N to:40.234329,-77.126083 to:I-76 E to:Shillington, PA - Google Maps

This map is based on me leaving from the Newville Exit on I-81 and arriving in Shillington, PA - we don't have Chris' address (I would not post it on here anyway) so this is rather generic


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'm not sure if he is coming or it will be me doing the delivery. Either way email him.


----------



## Philsuma

melas said:


> if you can get to the purple route on this map I'm willing to stop and pick you up - i will have 4 additional seats other than my own.
> 
> from:I-81 N to:40.234329,-77.126083 to:I-76 E to:Shillington, PA - Google Maps
> 
> This map is based on me leaving from the Newville Exit on I-81 and arriving in Shillington, PA - we don't have Chris' address (I would not post it on here anyway) so this is rather generic


Shotgun!

Unless I have to fly in to Reading International Airport at the last minute....lol


----------



## melas

haha! thought so!


----------



## kawickstrom

flyangler18 said:


> There's loose plans for Keith, Nate and myself to carpool.
> 
> Nothing finalized yet.


I am still game for the carpool idea Jason. Just let me know details when we get closer to it. Who is Nate by the way? Just curious


----------



## NathanB

The weird guy no one pays any attention to.


----------



## kawickstrom

Oh your Nate. Nice to meet you haha


----------



## NathanB

heh, I figured that would be descriptive enough 
nice to meet you too.


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hey Chris,

We are going to do our best to make it. I would like to see some old friends again and meet some new ones as well. Either way, I, Ryan, or Mike (or all of us) will be able to bring plant order for anyone who would like to order and avoid shipping. We will be posting a few more plants to our online page: 
Pictures by treetopbotanicals - Photobucket or you can get some images from our plant classifieds.

For now, I think we are going to only pack up preorders so please email us if you would like anything ([email protected]) We look forward to seeing everyone!

Best,

Mike C.


----------



## Jerseyzuks

yours said:


> Hey, I'm still a fan! *grin*
> 
> 
> Okay...who from South Jersey is going to this here.....Shindig???


I don't mind driving, but my truck only holds 2 people. If we already have a group going, I don't mind chipping in for gas and tolls.


----------



## toxicterribilis

I have 4 plant only vivs if anyone is looking for cuttings LMK... 
Tropical moss , miniature lily pads , and riccia also..
Interested in trades.


----------



## kawickstrom

toxicterribilis said:


> I have 4 plant only vivs if anyone is looking for cuttings LMK...
> Tropical moss , miniature lily pads , and riccia also..
> Interested in trades.


I am really interested in some riccia, I can trade cash. I dont have much else. Some Prayer Plants and Pothos. Thats about it..


----------



## herper99

If anybody is interested, I have an imitator froglet and an intermedius froglet available. (I had more, but George claimed those). I also have a bunch of green & black Costa Rican auratus as well as some azureus froglets.


----------



## GBIII

Diming me out before I even get to meet any of these guys......;-)

I'll have 4-5 cobalts about 2 + months ootw on the 7th if anyone is interested.


----------



## Philsuma

Oh, there will be a nice assortment of frogs at your get-together Chris, don't worry about that. I'm also trying to get a large box of Indian almond, Magnolia and some other interesting leaf litter as well....and it's looking good.

And I'll be bringing a few frogs


----------



## NathanB

Anyone want any larger plants? i have a few philos and a anthurium that would either be good for large vivs or as house plants. I might be bring some nicer plants too. Anyone interested in swapping frogs for plants?


----------



## Philsuma

"If you bring it.....they will swap"


----------



## melas

I'd be REALLY interested in some riccia . . . I have cash and/or lots of java moss


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Phil I'd buy some leaf litter if you have any smaller varieties like the live oak.

And I think I'm going to order a few things from Josh's frogs if anyone wants to group an order.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Anyone have a mature male Blue & Black Auratus for sale? I'll also gather up some live oak leaves to bring along. Anyone interested in any reef equipment I got a large variety of stuff (skimmers, Kalk reactor, pumps, overflows,lights,Acrylic sump, calcium reactor w/5lb tank, R/O 5 stage unit never used , and a whole bunch more) we could always swap for frogs. 
PM me or give me a call at 410-238-0383.
C U soon
Fraser


----------



## AQUAMAC

I can also bring the following frogs..drop me a pm if interested (I will only bring them if someone asks).

1 prob female cauchero
1 prob female shepard
prob pair of rios
2.1 zaparo
subadult intermedius (3-4) about 7-9 months old
pair Panamanian auratus 
prob pair black Bassleri
1 orange male bastimentos
3-4 month old Panamanian auratus (about 8)

I think that’s about it..can get picks for any interested (sorry no pics on the zaparo..they are way too fast and I have tried so many times).


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hi Fraser,

Got your pm but your pm box is blocking recipients. If you want, drop me an email at: [email protected]




mdsponge21236 said:


> Anyone have a mature male Blue & Black Auratus for sale? I'll also gather up some live oak leaves to bring along. Anyone interested in any reef equipment I got a large variety of stuff (skimmers, Kalk reactor, pumps, overflows,lights,Acrylic sump, calcium reactor w/5lb tank, R/O 5 stage unit never used , and a whole bunch more) we could always swap for frogs.
> PM me or give me a call at 410-238-0383.
> C U soon
> Fraser


----------



## toxicterribilis

I have 11 cb Auratus , looking to trade the whole group if anyones interested.. 
Pics to follow..


----------



## ggazonas

What morph of auratus


----------



## toxicterribilis




----------



## herper99

toxicterribilis said:


> I have 11 cb Auratus , looking to trade the whole group if anyones interested..
> Pics to follow..


I've also got 15 - 20 Costa Rican Green & Blacks if anybody is interested. In addition, I have 5 or 6 azureus froglets that are just about ready to go.

Chris


----------



## ggazonas

herper99 said:


> I've also got 15 - 20 Costa Rican Green & Blacks if anybody is interested. In addition, I have 5 or 6 azureus froglets that are just about ready to go.
> 
> Chris


How much are the CR Auratus


----------



## rozdaboff

Sounds like you guys have a great meeting in the works. Wish I could make it.


----------



## ggazonas

rozdaboff said:


> Sounds like you guys have a great meeting in the works. Wish I could make it.


I hope you are right, it will be my first meeting


----------



## herper99

ggazonas said:


> How much are the CR Auratus


How many do you want?......they'll be cheap.


----------



## ggazonas

herper99 said:


> How many do you want?......they'll be cheap.


I was thinking bewteen 3-5


----------



## herper99

ggazonas said:


> I was thinking bewteen 3-5


Pm sent...


----------



## MukelG

Oh no! Might not be able to make it.

Fracking work. 

Must call out... must call out..


----------



## Corpus Callosum

was that a BSG reference?


----------



## bellerophon

just so I dont have to go hunting, whats the date/time/location for this little meetup?


----------



## GBIII

I believe its in Shillington PA March 7th at 12:00. I'm not sure if the actual address has been listed yet.


----------



## herper99

GBIII said:


> I believe its in Shillington PA March 7th at 12:00. I'm not sure if the actual address has been listed yet.


I will be sending the address via the MADS mailing list. If you are not yet a member, join, or send me a pm.


----------



## bellerophon

GAH! blast you shillington and your three hour drive


----------



## melas

n/p - n/p - n/p


----------



## MukelG

Corpus Callosum said:


> was that a BSG reference?


Not intentionally, but I caught it after I posted haha.


----------



## Philsuma

bellerophon said:


> GAH! blast you shillington and your three hour drive


Car Pool Lee.....this meeting will be a *good* one with a bunch of plants and frogs for people to obtain.


----------



## DCreptiles

Count me in im free for both those dates and look foward to my first meet and meating new ppl in the hobby.


----------



## asch803

If anyone that is attending the meeting or that lives in the NY/NJ/Delaware/MD/Eastern PA has a calling (or proven) male small-spot leuc, PLEASE let me know. I have 2 adult females and would really like to find them a male. 

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## SMenigoz

bellerophon said:


> GAH! blast you shillington and your three hour drive


Lee,
Shoot me a pM as I'm strongly considering the drive March 7. 
I figure enough North'ners have made the drive to my place; why not return the favor?
Scott


----------



## melas

SMenigoz said:


> Lee,
> Shoot me a pM as I'm strongly considering the drive March 7.
> I figure enough North'ners have made the drive to my place; why not return the favor?
> Scott


[peer pressure]You should definitely come![/peer pressure]


----------



## GBIII

melas said:


> [peer pressure]You should definitely come![/peer pressure]


What Matt said X's 2

George


----------



## herper99

Does anybody have any live sphagnum moss they could bring to the gathering? Not the dried, bagged stuff, just the live healthy stuff.


----------



## melas

I don't have any sphagnum but I will be bringing a decent amount of live Java Moss and some Salvinia!


----------



## NathanB

scott are you bringing any frogs?


----------



## thong_monster

Several people have messaged me asking for pictures of the vittatus I have for sale. Here are some quick representive pics of them. I still have about 10-15 that arent spoken for yet.


----------



## NathanB

so how much are they


----------



## thong_monster

I am asking for $25 each.


----------



## NathanB

i'll take 3 then


----------



## thong_monster

Alright, I'll set aside 3 for you. I'll PM you with the details.


----------



## Julio

Hey Dave, how old are they?


----------



## ggazonas

Julio

Will you be at this meeting?


----------



## thong_monster

Hey Julio, they are around 3-5 months.


----------



## Julio

i might take a few, let me see if i can make some room.


----------



## SMenigoz

bussardnr said:


> scott are you bringing any frogs?


What I "could" bring:
Azureus-females or unsexed
Cobalt-unsexed
Bicolor- "poor man's terribilis" unsexed but mostly colored up
Orange Bastis
Azureventris- two available, one calling, so assumed male!
Bakhuis Tincs- sexd and unsexed
Blue& black auratus--many available up to 3/4 grown
Citronella-unsexed
Green Sipaliwini- unsexed
Variabilis- one male. others unsexed
Femoralis-unsexed
Fruitly cultures(melano or hydei), bean beetle cultures, various terrarium plants

Shoot me a PM for prices/quantities so as to not hijack Chris's thread. Prior arrangements would certainly be the deciding factor in me coming...[wink, wink]
Scott


----------



## ErickG

Dave,
Are you gonna be there? We can finally meet up to do that swap. 

E


----------



## thong_monster

Hey Erick, I am going to try to make it but if not Mike is helping me deliver frogs. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ed

Unless something else comes up I'm going to try and make it to the shindig... 

Ed


----------



## reggorf

FYI....for anyone who has not seen yet, Aaron's meeting(which was on the same day as this one) is getting postponed. So, hopefully some of you can make it to that meeting as well. It is always nice to meet people from the board. Hope to see you there.


----------



## NathanB

I'm going to need a bunch of live oak leaves also if anyones bringing them


----------



## herper99

I sent my address via the MADS mailing list. If you are not a member and plan to attend, please send me a pm.


----------



## flyangler18

bussardnr said:


> I'm going to need a bunch of live oak leaves also if anyones bringing them


I've got a whole crapload of magnolia. Let me know.


----------



## ggazonas

If anyone going to the meeting has any of these available I am very interested.

Male FG Vent
Male Iquitos Vent
Male imitator nominal

Truncatus


----------



## herper99

flyangler18 said:


> I've got a whole crapload of magnolia. Let me know.


I could always use some magnolia......


----------



## melas

bussardnr said:


> I'm going to need a bunch of live oak leaves also if anyones bringing them


This was a few pages back - you may want to give Fraser a call to make sure he brings enough. I'm trading him some java moss and salvinia for them. I think he was planning on bringing a good bit. 



mdsponge21236 said:


> I'll also gather up some live oak leaves to bring along. PM me or give me a call at 410-238-0383.
> C U soon
> Fraser


*Anyone have any Riccia? I'd really like some and would be willing to trade plants or cash!*

.


----------



## DizzyD

oh man I think this is gonna be a good one!! I'm super stoked. 

Still trying to trade or sell some alanis tincs, have 6 up for grabs; I will bring them if there's interest. I'm at the point where I am quite flexible on the price, times are tough but space is getting limited. 

I'm looking for whatever cuttings I can get my hands on, 
riccia,
Iquitos Vents (red orange)
20 gallon high tank

So, if anyone has any of the above let me know. Thanks again and looking forward to enjoying an afternoon in good company.... OH, is this a "dry" event, or should I bring some beverages?
Chris


----------



## GBIII

DizzyD said:


> oh man I think this is gonna be a good one!!
> OH, is this a "dry" event, or should I bring some beverages?
> Chris


Hey Chris(Herper99),

Looks like someone (DizzyD) just volunteered to bring the beer.....lol


Chris(DizzyD)
As far as I know, its not a dry event..... If so, I'll be a bit outta place. I'm sure Chris(Herper99) will chime in to confirm at some point.

George


----------



## DizzyD

Yuengling????? It's a fine PA brew...


----------



## GBIII

DizzyD said:


> Yuengling????? It's a fine PA brew...


That it is.....

Should be a good turn out for this meeting. I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of new people.

Anyone interested in a brand new still in box 90 gallon reef-ready Perfecto tank? I was going to redo my current reef setup but changed my mind.


----------



## herper99

This is by no means a dry event guys. Feel free to bring any beverages you wish. I'll have something on tap as well.


----------



## kawickstrom

Nice... Killian's Irish Red all around


----------



## SMenigoz

Can anyone bring a few springtail cultures for me to purchase?
Scott


----------



## GBIII

Hey Scott,

I've got some larger cultures I can probably spare one. They are approximately 9x9x4 glad containers filled with charcoal.

Let me know if it will suffice.

George


----------



## herper99

SMenigoz said:


> Can anyone bring a few springtail cultures for me to purchase?
> Scott


Scott, How many do you need? I can throw together a couple starter cultures. But they may be mixed species. 

Will anybody be bringing any bean beetle cultures? I wouldn't mind picking up a few.


----------



## Jerseyzuks

To the south Jersey guys who were looking to carpool:

I won't be able to make this one. Kid has a 3 day scout trip this weekend, so I'll be gone from Friday-Sunday


----------



## Philsuma

Does anyone have the ability to get a bunch of film cans...both black and white?

For some reason, the Walmart ect around here does not give them out.

I need....like....30 or so of each


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> Does anyone have the ability to get a bunch of film cans...both black and white?
> 
> For some reason, the Walmart ect around here does not give them out.
> 
> I need....like....30 or so of each


I have 10 or so black that I could give you Phil.


----------



## ggazonas

Does anyone have any flour bettle cultures they can bring?


----------



## kawickstrom

herper99 said:


> Will anybody be bringing any bean beetle cultures? I wouldn't mind picking up a few.


I will be bringing 9 Bean Beetle cultures. They just started producing a couple days ago. So they will be really booming by Saturday. How many do you need Chris?


----------



## Philsuma

Keith,

Please bring all your extra BB cultures. I could use one or two as well.

Also...all those bug cultures you got from Mike Shrom. I cannot believe how booming they all were. They were loaded.

I'm going to try to bring a lot of small plant clippings and started viv plants. Noting extraordinary....just the usual good viv species.

Remember.....if you are wondering what to bring, or if people will want it...

"If you bring it....they will swap"....or buy


----------



## kawickstrom

I made three of each out of those. So I will bring a few of those as well.

Its Dwarf White Isopods, Spanish Orange Isopods, Temperate Springtails, and Tropical Springtails. If anybody is interested.


----------



## herper99

kawickstrom said:


> I will be bringing 9 Bean Beetle cultures. They just started producing a couple days ago. So they will be really booming by Saturday. How many do you need Chris?


4 would be great, but I don't want to be greedy.


----------



## kawickstrom

Haha thats fine. I will save 4 for you and 2 for Phil. That leaves 3 left for trades. Sounds good to me.


----------



## SMenigoz

kawickstrom said:


> That leaves 3 left for trades.


I can bring as many bean beetle cultures as are needed--got over 20 going fine.
Chris--appreciate the offer of springtails/isopods...I'd like two; one to feed out and another to get my own going.
Scott


----------



## herper99

SMenigoz said:


> I can bring as many bean beetle cultures as are needed--got over 20 going fine.
> Chris--appreciate the offer of springtails/isopods...I'd like two; one to feed out and another to get my own going.
> Scott


Sounds good Scott.


----------



## ggazonas

Anyone have a standard 20 gallon aquarium they are looking to get rid of. I just shattered mine while drilling it for a drain. Unfortunately it has to be a 20 that measures 24" long x 12 deep since I have it on a rack and its fits perfectly.


----------



## Julio

then you are looking for a 20 long! how did you shatter it, were you drilling too fast?


----------



## ggazonas

Actually I think they call them 20 high, becuse when I bought this one that what I purchased. I had 20 longs but I couldn't fit two on a rack. I think they measure 30 inches long opposed to a 20 high which is 24" long.
I may have been drilling a bit to fast. I've drilled over over 20 tops and 20 tanks and this is the first one I have ever seen shatter into 1/2" squares. I probably shouldn't have done it last night when I as a bit tired.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I have some used 20 gallons I could spare but they are drilled with a large bulkhead in the top back corner.


----------



## ggazonas

If you could spare one and it measures 24L X 12.5 W X 16.5H I would greatly appreciate it, and so would my aurotania


----------



## kawickstrom

ggazonas said:


> Actually I think they call them 20 high, becuse when I bought this one that what I purchased. I had 20 longs but I couldn't fit two on a rack. I think they measure 30 inches long opposed to a 20 high which is 24" long.
> I may have been drilling a bit to fast. I've drilled over over 20 tops and 20 tanks and this is the first one I have ever seen shatter into 1/2" squares. I probably shouldn't have done it last night when I as a bit tired.


It sounds like it may have been tempered glass. That's nearly impossible to drill. I have one I was going to turn into a viv. What have you got to trade


----------



## Corpus Callosum

The 20H's were purchased from a pet shop going out of business. It would be $25, if interested I can take pictures.


----------



## DizzyD

Mike if you happen to have another 20 gal (24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 16 3/4 inches) I'm quite interested. $25 sounds good to me, and I don't mind being second to my fellow njerseyan gganzonas. A photo would be good as well, just so I know how to start off my "planning" Thanx a ton.
Chris


----------



## Philsuma

Three pairs of Red (Orange) Basti's available....

They are some of the best color and size I have seen in a long time. Well acclimated, tremendous appetite (melanos) and *breeding already*. Pics available upon request.

They are paired up and each male is the one of the pair with more / darker spots and is already calling. They are all in large temp tanks. I have to re-check the broms and obviously, if there are eggs ,you get the brom, ect as well. 

#1: Typical Basti pair and well-spotted.
#2: These are outrageous and quite large size. Both similar with fine spots.
#3: The female of this pair has fewer spots.

I wanted to offer these to my friends here (MADS) before putting them on the for sale section. You can email or call me anytime and I will have all these guys at Chris’s house this Saturday (3.07.2009) for pick up unless someone wants them sooner.

I will take less than the normal rate for these so make me an offer, but *no trades at this time*. I am almost tempted to keep all these in addition to the others…..frog hoarding…..lol.


----------



## herper99

Excellent Phil! Must.....Resist....Urge....To....Buy....More....Frogs.....AAAAHHHHH!

On a serious note, I will set up my microscope with slides and such if anybody would like to bring fecals to examine.


----------



## melas

herper99 said:


> On a serious note, I will set up my microscope with slides and such if anybody would like to bring fecals to examine.


Haha! Nothing like a bunch of guys getting together on a Saturday afternoon, drinking beer, huddled around a microscope looking at frog poop! Haha! My wife just shakes her head . . . 

That is a cool idea though! I spent two years identifying mosquitoes for the PA West Nile Virus Suppression Project - I love using microscopes!


----------



## ggazonas

kawickstrom said:


> It sounds like it may have been tempered glass. That's nearly impossible to drill. I have one I was going to turn into a viv. What have you got to trade



I don't think it was temper glass because I drilled another 20 from the same manufaturer, however I think my stupid mistake was not draining out all of the water that was sitting at the bottom. I think the pressure caused it to crack this way. Mostly all the tanks I have drilled except a couple were completely empty at the time.I didn't think a few inches of water would cause it to crack like it did, but I'm guess I was wrong. This one goes under the category of top 10 stupidest mistakes.


----------



## ggazonas

Corpus Callosum said:


> The 20H's were purchased from a pet shop going out of business. It would be $25, if interested I can take pictures.


Mike could you take a few pics. It sounds like a good deal. Where they used for fish already or were they new and going to be used?


----------



## DCreptiles

is anyone going to the meet bringing a group of froglets theyd like to whole sale?


----------



## Julio

DCreptiles said:


> is anyone going to the meet bringing a group of froglets theyd like to whole sale?


I got a bunch i would love to whole sale, i have about 12 GL lamasi and about 15 Olemaries. sent me a PM for prices


----------



## Philsuma

I'm going to bring 4-6 *Leuc froglets*....in addition to a bunch of other stuff.

As far as "wholesale".....let me put it this way:

You will do *FAR *better at a MADS gathering than any retail "Pet shop" or even most Reptile shows....

Isn't that right guys?


----------



## NathanB

anyone have any extra leca?


----------



## Philsuma

What size Leca?

I think I have some of the rounder smaller orangish coloured leca...

I NEED some of the huge dark brown barely round stuff...or better yet, the source....as I need a huge amount.

I found a WalMart willing to give up the film cans but they are all white....no black for some reason? Aren't black - Kodak / more expensive film? That may be the reason.

So...

Still need a bunch of black....


----------



## ggazonas

I can bring 9-12 azurieventris froglets between 2-6 mos and I know they are not frogs but I have three juvinile crested geckos that are all unrelated. They are from my 3 pairs I have I am selling them real cheap becuase they are starting to outgrow their temporary tanks and I need to get sell them quick. 

And if anyone is interested I can bring some aluminum and purple crinkle(not sure what its latin name is) cuttings.


----------



## DizzyD

Your geckos seem to have the same problem as my 6 Alanis froglets. And I second that photo on the 20 gal's...Thanx Mike
Chris


----------



## yours

I hate to ask the question but I'm a little confused about the 20 gallon high urgency/interest for trades.........aren't these same tanks quite common place in pet shops and fish stores galore?

Just curious...


----------



## Philsuma

Craigslist.....lowball.....50 cents / gallon.....even Hex tanks.

ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## herper99

Hey guys, I just wanted to add that if you have a lawn chair or any small portable chair, you may want to bring it along. If we have 30+ seating may become an issue. 

Also, Does anybody have a sexed male nom. imitator? I'm still looking. I have extra adult females and a froglet or two, if anybody is interested. 

I also have another intermedius froglet, 6 azureus froglets, and some auratus froglets that are ready to go. In addition, you can check out the Solarte froglets. They are about a month or so out of the water and looking healthy. These are the first pumilio I have produced, so I'm not sure how long to keep them. You can check them out when you get here and go from there if you are interested.


----------



## melas

Good idea on the lawn chairs!


----------



## herper99

melas said:


> Good idea on the lawn chairs!


Yeah, the idea came to me in a moment of clarity. It just happened to be the same time I was reading your email. LOL.... Thanks Matt.


----------



## Philsuma

Name tags.....


----------



## melas

I suggested that in my email as well!  

Hello My Name Is . . . It would be cool if everyone printed out their avatar and put it on their name tag!


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> Name tags.....


I'm on it.


----------



## DCreptiles

hey eveyrone look foward to meeting everyone. i will deff be looking for a springtail culture and a bean beatle culture.

If anyone is interested in supplys i will be bringing a box full of some supplys i have from home and what not. but if anyone is looking for anything specific from suppliments to hydrometers, soil, moss, coco huts, or just random viv furnishings please let me know otherwise everyone is more then welcome to just look through and see what they need or want. also im talking my girlfriend into making some treats. see you guys soon.


----------



## ggazonas

I second the need for a nominat male imitator. Also can someone bring a couple of ready to go ff cultures?


----------



## ggazonas

yours said:


> I hate to ask the question but I'm a little confused about the 20 gallon high urgency/interest for trades.........aren't these same tanks quite common place in pet shops and fish stores galore?
> 
> Just curious...


My urgency that I had frogs in a tank, that I decided to drill and shattered the front glass, Now these guys are still in a temporary setup and not to happy about it. 

And yes they are common and a standard tank but I was also trying to find a good deal on one


----------



## flyangler18

Bloody hell.

My company is the midst of acquisition discussions and I've been asked to go to Chicago to assist with part of the transition; I have to fly out tomorrow morning and won't be returning until Tuesday of next week. As such, I won't be able to attend the meeting. 

I'll have to arrange for someone to play frog taxi to get my vittatus back to me. Chris, maybe we can meet up at TFP sometime in the next couple weeks?

Have fun everyone.....wish I could be there.


----------



## melas

Sorry to hear that! I was definitely looking forward to meeting you!

You and your beer will be sorely missed!


----------



## flyangler18

melas said:


> Sorry to hear that! I was definitely looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> You and your beer will be sorely missed!



Yeah, I'm steamed about it. Ideally, I'll do a picnic of some sort this summer and have multiple kegs ready to serve. Stay tuned!


----------



## herper99

flyangler18 said:


> Bloody hell.
> 
> My company is the midst of acquisition discussions and I've been asked to go to Chicago to assist with part of the transition; I have to fly out tomorrow morning and won't be returning until Tuesday of next week. As such, I won't be able to attend the meeting.
> 
> I'll have to arrange for someone to play frog taxi to get my vittatus back to me. Chris, maybe we can meet up at TFP sometime in the next couple weeks?
> 
> Have fun everyone.....wish I could be there.


Jason, I'm sorry to hear you can't make it. I'll be happy to hold you vittatus and meet up with you at TFP. Who will be bringing them for you?


----------



## flyangler18

herper99 said:


> Jason, I'm sorry to hear you can't make it. I'll be happy to hold you vittatus and meet up with you at TFP. Who will be bringing them for you?


Mike Khadavi will be transported them from NYC. 

Thanks Chris!


----------



## herper99

flyangler18 said:


> Mike Khadavi will be transported them from NYC.
> 
> Thanks Chris!


I should have known. I think Mike is bringing a lot of stuff. 

I hope you have a big truck Mike. LOL....

Don't forget everybody.....bring your frog poop if you want to run fecals. I'll have all the equipment. Also, if you want an instruction/informational packet on running fecals, let me know by Thursday night and I'll print you a copy. It's about 15 pages long, but it's really informative if you've never run your own fecals before.


----------



## melas

herper99 said:


> Also, if you want an instruction/informational packet on running fecals, let me know by Thursday night and I'll print you a copy. It's about 15 pages long, but it's really informative if you've never run your own fecals before.


Yes please!


----------



## dabruno

im guessing no kids allowed?


----------



## rollinkansas

Any of you guys looking for a rare gecko that could live in the vivariums, I have a spare male Gonatodes Caudiscutatus I could throw in with Mike Im sure (corpus)


----------



## Philsuma

hmmmmm....._Caudiscutatus......_


----------



## kawickstrom

herper99 said:


> . Also, if you want an instruction/informational packet on running fecals, let me know by Thursday night and I'll print you a copy. It's about 15 pages long, but it's really informative if you've never run your own fecals before.


I would like a copy as well please


----------



## herper99

dabruno said:


> im guessing no kids allowed?


I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## Philsuma

Chris,

He's refering to himself....he's only 14. I PM'ed him.

Told him @ the adult beverages ect......

Man, I WISH I was 14 again....


----------



## Bob Fraser

HI Chris 
could I get a copy also I'll be bringing my microscope along as well as stool samples.


----------



## herper99

mdsponge21236 said:


> HI Chris
> could I get a copy also I'll be bringing my microscope along as well as stool samples.


Sure. I'll just make about 30 copies for everybody. You are certainly welcome to bring your microscope, but you probably won't need to. I'll have mine available for anybody/everybody to use.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'll try to get pics of the tanks tomorrow.. just busy lately.

Can't believe you're standing us up Jason!

The hardest part about doing your own fecals is identifying what you see (worms, egg cases, ciliates, etc.), doing the fecal itself is the easy part. Does that packet help you identify stuff? I can't find a good source of info on identification anywhere..


----------



## flyangler18

> Can't believe you're standing us up Jason!




Not standing you up, promise!


----------



## herper99

You are correct. The packet has a few pictures and descriptions of some of the more common parasites and their eggs that you are likely to see. It certainly takes a little practice to know what you are looking for, but it's a good starting point for people who want to learn to do their own (and by "their own" I mean, their own frogs.....lol) fecals.



Corpus Callosum said:


> I'll try to get pics of the tanks tomorrow.. just busy lately.
> 
> Can't believe you're standing us up Jason!
> 
> The hardest part about doing your own fecals is identifying what you see (worms, egg cases, ciliates, etc.), doing the fecal itself is the easy part. Does that packet help you identify stuff? I can't find a good source of info on identification anywhere..


----------



## Philsuma

Jason.....can you arrange for your beer to make it?


----------



## DizzyD

So it's that good huh? Now I'm sad. SOrtof


----------



## kawickstrom

Philsuma said:


> Jason.....can you arrange for your beer to make it?


Yes Jason, if I can help in any way haha...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Yea ship the beer over.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Here are the 20H's. They were all drilled with what looks to be a bulkhead at least 1" in size and the backs painted blue. They are dirty but glass seems to be scratch free on the front, but doesn't matter if you're making them into verts.

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb31/corpus_callosum/03-05-09001.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb31/corpus_callosum/03-05-09002.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb31/corpus_callosum/03-05-09003.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb31/corpus_callosum/03-05-09004.jpg


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Anyone who doesn't have the address for the meeting should make sure they have it before Saturday.


----------



## Ed

Unfortunately I am not going to make this one. 

Ed


----------



## melas

Ed said:


> Unfortunately I am not going to make this one.
> 
> Ed


Bummer! Is it because of the beer? We can bring more beer!


----------



## herper99

Wow Jason, this must be some good beer. You will definitely have to let me sample this stuff when I meet up with you at TFP. 

I stopped at the distributor, and it looks like it will be Miller Lite on tap for the shindig. I know, it's not a micro, but I waited too long. I was at least hoping to get Labatts but the last keg went out this morning. AAAHHHHH. Hopefully Miller Lite will be good enough guys.




melas said:


> Bummer! Is it because of the beer? We can bring more beer!


----------



## Ed

No its not the beer. Just prior commitments and too much to do.. 

Ed


----------



## pa.walt

had a good time at the meeting today. got a few frogs. probably if i had more money or less frogs might of gotten the alanis. nice meeting everybody. thanks herper99 for hosting.walt


----------



## kawickstrom

Had a great time... Thanks for having us all over Chris


----------



## NathanB

That was fun, Thanks Chris and Keith.


----------



## Philsuma

This was a GREAT get-together with a huge amount of frogs and supplies being distributed.

A home run for sure, Chris!

Look for my synopsis sometime tomorrow


----------



## GBIII

It was good to meet everyone. I had a great time.

Thanks again Chris!

George


----------



## ggazonas

Chris

My friend Sean and I had a great time, and I enjoyed seeing your collections. It was a great meeting and I'm glad to have met the actual people I see on DB everyday. Hope to see you around soon.

Thanks again

George


----------



## toxicterribilis

Thanks George GBIII and Julio , Frogs look incredible... Wish I could've hung out , hopefully next time.


----------



## herper99

Thanks guys, 

I was really impressed with the quantity and quality of frogs, plants, & supplies that everybody brought & shared. Awesome stuff. 

I do think it's funny however that after spending a full day with other people, talking about frogs, looking at frogs, buying, selling, and trading frogs, we all get right back on DB because we still haven't had enough. LOL....


----------



## Philsuma

Chris,

It's the addiction man.......the addiction


----------



## melas

Very good meeting! Thanks to Chris and his understanding wife! Chris I shot you an email . . . one of those auratus tads i took ended up being a leuc . . . haha! Let me know what you want me to do!


----------



## herper99

LOL...I'm surprised that's the only case of mistaken identity with everything going on. At one point I looked around and thought "Holy Crap, there's a lot of stuff here." And it was all just kind of laid out everywhere. It was great!





melas said:


> Very good meeting! Thanks to Chris and his understanding wife! Chris I shot you an email . . . one of those auratus tads i took ended up being a leuc . . . haha! Let me know what you want me to do!


----------



## DCreptiles

hey everyone whats up?! finally home! car held fine had no problems but chris thanks for an amazing time and i was so shocked at the amount of buying selling trading and even expierenced storys that exchanged. i had an amazing time and got some new goodies and frogs! i love my frogs! they are the price of my mini collection. It was really nice meeting everyone.


----------



## melas

Per Scott's request of me getting these up tonight . . . here's the pics I took . . . they're certainly not as good as Lee's but they give you a good indication of what it was like!


----------



## yours

Hah! Awesome guys! Wish I could have made it!!! (I see SCOTT M. and PHIL in those pics!  )

Next time perhaps, next time! 


Alex


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Great meeting all the new faces and thanks for hosting Chris, nice to see someone step up to the plate other than Scott lol. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Julio

Chris thanks for hosting and a special thank you to your wife for putting up with all of us at your place!! i think we all especially enjoyed yoru bar


----------



## ChrisK

Who was who in those pics?


----------



## DizzyD

The little skinhead and the zeppelin tee were me (little guy) and Sean b/s ing. I had a great time and thanx so much for having us chris it was a great time. And yes when I got home I found parking and a couple thousand annoying drunks running around in green t-shirts. oh and when I say running i mean stumbling, tripping, and sjortof walking their own private imaginary slolam course. But I had a great time and I can't wait to start planning out the new vivs. Thanx again and can't wait for next time. maybe it'll be less than 2 hrs from my place. And if it's not, oh well I'll go back to Chris' anytime.
chris
happy froggin!!


----------



## DCreptiles

i was the one in the Orange T shirt and blue yankee hat on the left. and my girlfriend was the poor thing that got caught in with the supplys. 

oh and chris yes i came into home to a bunch of anoying drunks stumbling through the streets trying to find their cars. we did find parking very close to our building which was good. and the basti's are loving their new home. thanks everyone for bringing so much stuff and sharing. i appriciate it. cant wait for the next one.





ChrisK said:


> Who was who in those pics?


----------



## SMenigoz

ChrisK said:


> Who was who in those pics?


The guy with his arms crossed (first pic)and wearing a *** bag around his waist would be me...

Chris,
It was well worth the 2+ hr drive up to your place. Met some new froggers, had some good food, very nice frog collection and a good opportunity to buy/sell/trade all things frog related.
Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

Scott 

Thanks for hooking me up with that ff culture. I was able to make about 10 more cultures from it.


As far as the who was who. I am the one to the right of scott wearing the NJ Devils hat


----------



## Julio

i am the one with the orange syracuse T shirt sitting on the stool.


----------



## herper99

ggazonas said:


> Scott
> 
> Thanks for hooking me up with that ff culture. I was able to make about 10 more cultures from it.
> 
> 
> As far as the who was who. I am the one to the right of scott wearing the NJ Devils hat


AHHHHH!!! Darn you Devils Fans! I would be the one in the Flyers shirt.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Chris,
Thanks to you & Jen for hosting yesterday. What a great time I enjoyed meeting everyone and what an array of supplies available. Thanks to all who brought me frogs, & cultures. Chris you are the man thanks for hooking me up on the tads ( really wasn't expected ) just to let everyone know I made it home before DARK!! Put everything away & still had time to go for a ride. I really liked that Neon tetra tank in the hallway.


----------



## Philsuma

Chris,

I think we had @* 25 *DB'ers....not too shabby!

What was up with the one guy who broke his foot or leg the night before but *still* drove to the meeting and had people take frogs and plants out to him while he stayed in his car????

That HAS to be some kind record for hard core frogging!


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> Chris,
> 
> What was up with the one guy who broke his foot or leg the night before but *still* drove to the meeting and had people take frogs and plants out to him while he stayed in his car????
> 
> That HAS to be some kind record for hard core frogging!


Haha! Yeah that was toxicterribillis - he actually hobbled up the sidewalk to the stairs leading up to the front door - poor guy couldn't make it inside with all the stairs. That IS some serious devotion! So Phil where's that famous "critique"???


----------



## Philsuma

Matt,

Thats just it.....my Critique is usually reserved for shows, attractions, zoos, institutions, retail establishments.

Can't really critique the gathering unless it sucked which it assuradly did NOT.

Everyone else posted, and it was a landslide of praise...all those posts pretty much covered everything.

I had a great time, great fellowship....it was perfect.

oh...ok...one thing...someone give Nate some peanut butter so we can do that "Mr. Ed thing" and pretend that he is talking.....

JUST KIDDING Nate....your plants were awesome and you like UFC....you rule as well!


-out


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> Matt,
> 
> Thats just it.....my Critique is usually reserved for shows, attractions, zoos, institutions, retail establishments.
> 
> Can't really critique the gathering unless it sucked which it assuradly did NOT.
> 
> Everyone else posted, and it was a landslide of praise...all those posts pretty much covered everything.
> 
> I had a great time, great fellowship....it was perfect.
> 
> oh...ok...one thing...someone give Nate some peanut butter so we can do that "Mr. Ed thing" and pretend that he is talking.....
> 
> JUST KIDDING Nate....your plants were awesome and you like UFC....you rule as well!
> 
> 
> -out


LOL...That was too good. Anyway, while I appreciate it, there is no need for thanks guys. I actually felt like all of you made the gathering worth while. I must admit that I was a bit intimidated when I heard most of you usually go to Scott's place for the meetings, but then I figured that it's not an exhibition competition, it's a nice centrally located place for everybody to meet, talk, share, buy, sell, & trade some really cool stuff. So props to all of you who brought all the great stuff and stories to share. I thoroughly enjoyed the day.


----------



## NathanB

> JUST KIDDING Nate....your plants were awesome and you like UFC....you rule as well!


heh
I'm glad you liked them. I hope there wasn't to much of a mess left over. LMK if anyone needs names. I dont think i had everything labeled very well. I also forgot a box of them, I'll post pics if anyone wants to trade for something useful.


----------



## Julio

thanks Nate for the kind donations at the end.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

ChrisK said:


> Who was who in those pics?


I'm to the right of Julio in 3rd pic with the glasses. 

I still can't get over the beer tap, this was obviously the missing link from prior meetings.


----------



## GBIII

ChrisK said:


> Who was who in those pics?


I would be the one behind the bar... closest to the tap ....as usual.LOL


----------



## kawickstrom

ChrisK said:


> Who was who in those pics?


I am in the first pic second from the right


----------



## ChrisK

OK so you're all accounted for except first pic far right and third pic sitting at the bar with the stache eh?


----------



## ggazonas

Nate the plants were grealty appreciated. I do not think their was much of a mess left. Seems like the stuff got cleaned up pretty quickly.


----------



## kawickstrom

ChrisK said:


> OK so you're all accounted for except first pic far right and third pic sitting at the bar with the stache eh?


I think if I remember correctly the first pic far right is "Pa walt" and the dude with the stache is Phil.


----------



## ChrisK

Cool I gotta try to make the next one, looks like it was a lot more fun than someone demonstrating how to "neutralize" someone on me all day huh


----------



## kawickstrom

Haha.. yes very much so


----------



## NathanB

ChrisK said:


> Cool I gotta try to make the next one, looks like it was a lot more fun than someone demonstrating how to "neutralize" someone on me all day huh


that would depend on whos doing the neutralizing


----------



## melas

ChrisK said:


> OK so you're all accounted for except first pic far right and third pic sitting at the bar with the stache eh?


And I am the one behind the camera . . . I think you can see my elbow in the mirror . . . haha!


----------



## GBIII

melas said:


> And I am the one behind the camera . . . I think you can see my elbow in the mirror . . . haha!


Hey Matt even your elbow looks a little pale in that picture.... lol.. Hopefully you're better by now.


----------



## melas

GBIII said:


> Hey Matt even your elbow looks a little pale in that picture.... lol.. Hopefully you're better by now.


Good as new! Red Lobster has been officially removed from my list of suitable dining establishments Though. 

Thanks!


----------

